# L-plate for the Canon M3 found



## Deleted member 20471 (Jun 17, 2016)

After a long search and discussion with Really Right Stuff, I have found a L-plate for the Canon M3!

Mengs have made a plate that I bought from Gumptrade, http://www.gumptrade.com/photography-accessories/camera-quick-release-plate/m3l-l-shaped-camera-quick-release-plate-1-4-screw-for-canon-m3-camera.html?___store=en. After a week from ordering it from Hong Kong, it arrived to Sweden (I used International express).

The fitting is great, I can handle the camera fine with the plate attached, for example open the battery/card compartment, and tilt the screen, without removing the plate.

The finish is not up to Really Right Stuff, but the price is much lower.


----------



## d (Jun 17, 2016)

Hey Nicke,

Thanks for posting this...yesterday I was just thinking about trying to find an L-plate for my M3, so this is a very timely post!

Apart from the finish not being as good as something from RRS, what do you think of the build quality? Is it still nice and rigid - no flex between the "L" and the base? I see that it's a two piece design- does it seem like it's designed to allow the 'L' part to be removed regularly by unscrewing, if you just want to use the base plate, or is it more of a permanent attachment?

Cheers,
d.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks for letting us know. And hopefully they will make one for the M4 (or whatever is coming next).


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks for finding something that fits the M3!

I had a plate for my M1, but I found that I didn't use it often. The M camera primarily served as a backup, so if I was bringing a tripod, I was usually bringing EF/EF-S lenses and then I'd use the RRS plate on the adapter.


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Jun 17, 2016)

d said:


> Apart from the finish not being as good as something from RRS, what do you think of the build quality? Is it still nice and rigid - no flex between the "L" and the base? I see that it's a two piece design- does it seem like it's designed to allow the 'L' part to be removed regularly by unscrewing, if you just want to use the base plate, or is it more of a permanent attachment?



The build quality is not RRS quality, but very good. I do not think it will any problem. It have no flex between the L and base parts. Yes, it is possible to remove the L part and only use the base if wanted.


----------



## d (Jun 17, 2016)

nicke said:


> The build quality is not RRS quality, but very good. I do not think it will any problem. It have no flex between the L and base parts. Yes, it is possible to remove the L part and only use the base if wanted.



Thanks, Nicke!


----------



## dppaskewitz (Aug 28, 2016)

My Mengs L Plate arrived the other day and is mounted on my M3. I find it as the OP described and am looking forward to using it in the field (actually, a trip to Spain in October).


----------



## d (Oct 19, 2016)

Just a little update and observation.

I received one of these brackets this week, ordered from gumptrade.

It arrived without any issues, but one thing I've noticed when attaching it is that the camera doesn't appear to sit level on the bracket. I think the reason is that the manufacturer hasn't accounted for the nubs/feet on the base of the M3 - two on each end, so that when sat down, it is those four points in contact with a flat surface, rather than the entire base of the camera.

Because of the bracket being oversized at the grip end to allow battery compartment access, the two nubs/feet are not in contact with the bracket at all. However at the other end (the 'L' end of the bracket), the two nubs are the contact point with the base, so in effect they raise that end of the the camera a little relative to the base.

Not a big deal, and if you're using the camera on a tripod, you just adjust accordingly to get the camera level, however I took a photo with the camera attached to the bracket sitting on a flat surface and noticed the level indicator showing the body being tilted, despite me having previously calibrated the body on that surface as I know it to be level. When I raised the gripped end slightly, it showed as level.

I might even drill two small depressions into the bracket for the nubs to sit in - hopefully that would rectify the issue, and allow the camera to sit a little more snugly in the bracket.

d.


----------



## VooDooZG (Aug 17, 2017)

Is M3 same size on bottom as M5 - will this fit M5 ?? because there is only half-solution for M5 for this arca grip


----------



## dppaskewitz (Aug 17, 2017)

The L plate I have for my M3 does not fit my M5 (I have the M3 one from Gumptrade, which I was very satisfied with). I was unable to find a cheapy L plate for the M5 (from Gumptrade or anywhere else) so I bit the bullet and bought the L plate for the M5 from Really Right Stuff. Bonus: Really Right Stuff now is integrating a pin type connector into their new L plates. Great for attaching, for example, a Black Rapid strap.


----------



## VooDooZG (Aug 18, 2017)

dppaskewitz said:


> The L plate I have for my M3 does not fit my M5 (I have the M3 one from Gumptrade, which I was very satisfied with). I was unable to find a cheapy L plate for the M5 (from Gumptrade or anywhere else) so I bit the bullet and bought the L plate for the M5 from Really Right Stuff. Bonus: Really Right Stuff now is integrating a pin type connector into their new L plates. Great for attaching, for example, a Black Rapid strap.



Do you maybe have link for that L-bracket for M5 ? having hard time to find some good grip or plate 

thx


----------



## dppaskewitz (Aug 18, 2017)

VooDooZG said:


> Do you maybe have link for that L-bracket for M5 ? having hard time to find some good grip or plate
> 
> thx



Here: http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/Quick-Release/Camera-Plates-L-Plates/Plates-for-Canon/M5

That should do it.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Aug 19, 2017)

I was wondering if this would fit the M6? Hmmm might have to chance it but I need to compare the M3 vs M6 closer first.


----------

